# power kraft radial arm saw TPC2300B



## barry62 (Apr 29, 2012)

This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum so I hope this is OK. 
I have a power kraft tri power radial shop TPC2300B radial arm saw and would like to find a manual and parts diagram for it if I can. It's been sitting for years and I know it will need some parts to get it to work again. Can any one help? Does any one know if this saw is worth putting money in to it? 
Thanks
Barry


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to LJs.

Go here http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/POWR-KRAFT-10-Radial-Arm-Saw-TPC-2300B-Instructions-Parts-Manual_p_562.html

As to worth, depends on what o do, how you do it, and what's wrong with it. You can use a miter saw for almost everything a ras can do, but lots of people still like the ras. This one was pretty good, made in the'60s or 70s. Look it over.

Steve


----------



## TwoThumbs (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure if this is your saw or not but the manual here is for a 10" Motorized Saw, Wards Powr-Kraft, Model THS-2700 Owner's Guide and Parts List for 10", THS-2700 Powr-Kraft Table Saw and it is …FREE!

Here is the link:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4961

After a closer look I realized that link is actually for a tablesaw it looks like. Odd that it has the same model number as the RAS. But here is another link from that same sight for a 2600 RAS and the same year so it might be ok for you…

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=840

I'm not seeing one specifically for a 2700 RAS from this list:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=3


----------

